# Adobe Flash Versionswirrwar [SOLVED]

## mattes

Servus,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir das erklären: habe auf meinem Desktop und dem Laptop jeweils www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 installiert.

Der Firefox zeigt unter Plugins: Shockwave Flash 9.0, der Laptop zeigt an 7.4.

Adobe Flash Test (http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/) zeigt bei beiden Rechnern an: 10.0.45.2.

Mit dem Laptop habe ich immer wieder Seiten, die mir sagen ich hätte kein Flash installiert. 

Flashblocker habe ich auf beiden Rechnern installiert, das habe ich auf dem Laptop auch schon mal deinstalliert, es scheint nicht der Übeltäter zu sein.

Wie hängt das FF-Plugin mit dem installierten Flash zusammen? ISt das evtl der Grund für die Probleme auf dem Laptop?

Grüße

MattesLast edited by mattes on Wed Mar 17, 2010 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Welchen Browser hast du denn? Und vielleicht hast du vor einiger Zeit mal Flash von der Webseite runter geladen und in das Pluginverzeichnis kopiert? Bei Mozilla z.B. ~/.mozilla/plugins

Wenn du z.B. Mozilla-Firefox verwendest, was wird denn bei about:plugins aufgelistet? Sonst suche mal nach der Datei.. oder schau in deinem Userverzeichnis nach welche Datei dort liegt. Mit dem Ebuild sollte da ein Symlink sein..

```
./.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

```

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Mit dem Ebuild sollte da ein Symlink sein..
> 
> ```
> ./.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so
> 
> ...

 

Das muss nicht sein,  bei mir läuft Flash problemlos ohne diesen Symlink. Bei mir liegt libflashplayer.so in /opt/netscape/plugins und in /opt/netscape/plugins32/, symlinks darauf in/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins  und /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins.

@mattes: Was sagt denn bei Dir locate libflashplayer.so? Sind da evtl. verschiedene Versionen in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen vorhanden?

----------

## Josef.95

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Mit dem Ebuild sollte da ein Symlink sein..
> 
> ```
> ./.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so
> 
> ...

 Hm.. schon richtig, es ist nicht in jeden fall nötig, doch ich finde den Vorschlag von ChrisJumper gar nicht so schlecht, und schaden sollte er in keinen Fall,

bzw ist mir keiner bekannt wo es Komplikationen geben könnte.

Beachte das es Anwendungen gibt die das Flash Plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins erwarten, zb Cooliris...   *Quote:*   

> If you've installed Adobe Flash® version 10 or greater in a non-standard location on your system, Cooliris may be unable to recognize it. To help Cooliris find it, run the following commands in a terminal:
> 
>    1. Find the Adobe Flash® library
> 
>       find /usr/lib /opt -name libflashplayer.so
> ...

 Quelle: http://www.cooliris.com/help/desktop/?p=linux

Es sollte dann so ausschauen 

```
$ ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 phine users 39  2. Jul 2009  libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

ja super, das wars. in ~/.mozilla/plugins lagen Dateien aus aus dem Jahre 2006  :Smile:  Nachdem ich die gelöscht habe zeigt der Fiefox unter Plugins die richtige Version an. Ein Symlink scheint nicht notwendig, das Verzeichnis ist nun leer, aber alle Plugins werden geladen.

Da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können..

mal sehen ob nun keine Meldungnen zu fehlendem Flash kommen...

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Mattes

----------

